# Awww - He's so sweet



## tpb72 (Feb 18, 2011)

I just had to share just how sweet my sweety is. 

For some background, he is pretty good at making me feel special and important to him but isn't the most expressive of guys.

Last night I was reading some forum threads and kept coming across these relationship threads where there was major issues in the relationship. The women seemed pretty manipulative and naggy and the men were *******s but I kept thinking if the women were different, how would the men be.

I looked over at my man and said to him "Boy are you ever lucky to have me as your girlfriend". He looked at me and then after a very pregnant pause said "I know, that's why I'm always saying that ... well, I guess not out loud very often but ..."

This little statement just made me turn to mush inside. I think he is the sweetest ever and am so very fortunate myself that he is my man.


----------



## married&lovingit (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats! :smthumbup:

At first, I thought my wife posted this, but there is no way she would come up with your user name - LOL

Both of us enjoy reading the threads here at TAM. It makes our foibles pale in comparison to what others are going through. Though it does break our hearts to see others struggling to have what the two of us have together... 

Your post is a breath of fresh air. Thanks!


----------



## justagirl123 (Mar 15, 2011)

How wonderful for you both! It is so nice to hear two people appreciating each other!


----------

